# Changing Fonts



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

How do I change the fonts? Since the change to 8.1 I cannot find how to change the fonts with different items such as menu box, palette title, tool bars at the top of web pages etc. I've tried several things to know avail. I can increase the size, just not type of font. Thanks.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

This might be helpful: window 8.1 Font setting [Solved] - Windows 8 - Windows 8.


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

I've done a lot reading up and watched a You Tube video and did what was said with going into the registry and made a couple of changes per the instructions but I still cannot change the font type. I saw and read the link you put up and all I can do is make it bold, but cannot change the font itself. It's funny, you can go into the registry and to the Microsoft NT folder and see the folder that is Font Substitutes but couldn't make a change, seems kind of pointless to have all the fonts available but unable to change them in 8.1 Windows. I'm still playing around with different things and hoping to stumble on something. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this the video 

How to Change the Default Fonts in Windows 8 - YouTube


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

Yes, that's the one..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok you did both steps and restarted


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

Yes I did, but it didn't change the fonts that are title bars, palette title, menu boxes, etc. I got the fonts to change the way web pages display to what I wanted but not the items that are part of the top of the pages such as listed above. I know I keep looking in the registry and though you can see and open the folder to font substitutes, I can't get them changed. I figure I am over looking something. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This is a throw it out there for trying to adjust it [Fix] Bold, Blurry or Hard to Read Font Problem in Windows 8.1 - AskVG


----------



## 55Chetter (May 15, 2008)

Did that early on and it did make the fonts easier to read, now I want to change the font style and that is what I looking at trying to do. Still no luck in doing that but I do appreciate the tips and help.


----------

